# A few questions ??? Help please



## Leon (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi
My wife received a job offer in Dubai, I do not know all the details, yet already have a few questions - Yes, I know I sound lazy, but to find the right answers to my questions will take for ever to research  So I am trying the easy way around it and to get more direct answers from anyone that has to date experiance of life in Dubai.
We are a family of 4 from Soth Africa. 
My wife is offered AED 17k per month plus benefits. I do not yet know what the benefits entail. The entire process is merely in the beginning stages. The company will pay her relocation costs, but not for me or the kids. 
What do I need to know is the easiest quetsion but here are a few more direct questions 
Can a family of 4 live on a salary of about 17k.
What are the chances of employment for myself once I am relocated. I only have a senior certificate - am 44 - work in the movie industry - currently in film distribution yet have years of cinema manegement experiance.
Are there any form of Afrikaans schooling?
My children are 11 and 15 years of age. Grade 5 and 9. Do the children adapt quite easy - they are fluent in English.
I guess there are so much more questions, but this is where I will stop for now and work on researching living in dubai. 
Thanks for now

Leon


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Leon said:


> Hi
> My wife received a job offer in Dubai, I do not know all the details, yet already have a few questions - Yes, I know I sound lazy, but to find the right answers to my questions will take for ever to research  So I am trying the easy way around it and to get more direct answers from anyone that has to date experiance of life in Dubai.
> We are a family of 4 from Soth Africa.
> My wife is offered AED 17k per month plus benefits. I do not yet know what the benefits entail. The entire process is merely in the beginning stages. The company will pay her relocation costs, but not for me or the kids.
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

I would suggest that in the meantime, you read through the Dubai forum. Most of the information there is relevant and up todate to your situation.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Leon,

Is the offer inclusive of housing, schooling, etc? or does your wife get other allowances on top of the 17K? if the 17K includes housing and schooling I don't think you can make it on that money. regarding you finding work here, I don't know enough about the film industry to say whether there are jobs or not. As Michelle says have a look through the forum and you'll see costs for schooling, housing etc that should help you! Good luck!
PS: Just saw that you say, plus benefits, suggest you get a clear picture on benefits, housing and schooling are very expensive here! But there are answers to everything in other posts, so have a look!


----------

